# Topics > Projects >  "My New Robot Companion", art project by Anna Dumitriu and Alex May

## Airicist

myrobotcompanion.com

Alex May

vimeo.com/alexmay

Anna Dumitriu

annadumitriu.co.uk

vimeo.com/user10504378

----------


## Airicist

My Robot Companion at Watermans Gallery




> Humanoid Art Research Robot 1 (HARR1) is an ongoing art project by Alex May and Anna Dumitriu, visiting research fellows: artists in residence with the computer science department at the University of Hertfordshire.

----------

